# Duramax LMM fuel filter problem!



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a 2500HD with a Duramax LMM (new body style). Just had the fuel filter changed two weeks ago and the truck went into limp mode say "reduced power". Had to have the fuel filter changed again. Dealer says it was clogged up. Dealer also says that he has had a lot of the same trucks in for the same thing. Some people are going through a couple of filters every month. Does anyone else have this problem with their Duramax LMM motors.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

You can also go to dieselplace.com for more info.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I have 2 of them and they both have about 10 k on them and the filters are original but I really should have changed them by now.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;686983 said:


> I have a 2500HD with a Duramax LMM (new body style). Just had the fuel filter changed two weeks ago and the truck went into limp mode say "reduced power". Had to have the fuel filter changed again. Dealer says it was clogged up. Dealer also says that he has had a lot of the same trucks in for the same thing. Some people are going through a couple of filters every month. Does anyone else have this problem with their Duramax LMM motors.


I would think it is a diesel issue.... Make sure your getting your fuel at a place that "moves" diesel this time of year. You don't want stuff that's been sitting.


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

are you using like bio-diesel. a guy in autozone says he has to change his fuel filter every 4k miles! cause of the bio diesel. i guess hes a big rig tech so i would assume he knew what he was talkin about.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

SullivanSeptic;686983 said:


> I have a 2500HD with a Duramax LMM (new body style). Just had the fuel filter changed two weeks ago and the truck went into limp mode say "reduced power". Had to have the fuel filter changed again. Dealer says it was clogged up. Dealer also says that he has had a lot of the same trucks in for the same thing. Some people are going through a couple of filters every month. Does anyone else have this problem with their Duramax LMM motors.


What already was said is true--your problem is not with your Dmax or filter,it is definitely some bad fuel you're getting.I change the filter at 10--15K miles for peace of mind and always carry a spare with me.It only takes one bad fill-up to ruin your day.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

i buy my fuel from a whole saler. They have their own pumps that I pull up to fill up at. They sell A LOT of fuel every day. They fill their tanks every other day. The dealer says diesel fuel in Illinois is the worst in the country. I hope the additive works.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

also, the new duramax is very sensative. so the dealer says


----------



## dane1985 (Jan 16, 2005)

I have been having the same problem with my 06 lbz engine. I go through filters a lot and it doesnt seem to matter where I get my fuel. All of the fuel around here is between 5 and 20 percent biodiesel blend. So it freezes up all the time and completely ruins the filter.


----------

